# career break after maternity leave



## havenotaclue (11 Apr 2005)

I am currently expecting child number 2, due in Sept. I'm a civil servant.  Due to go on maternity leave in Sept.  Am starting to think i would like to take a career break.  Find it hard enough working with a three year old nevermind with a new baby as well.  Let alone paying childcare for two (but thats another whole topic)  Anyway would really like to take maternity leave first and obviously receive the maternity pay and then go immediately into career break. Does anyone know if this is allowed or know anything that might help me with this. I've read both civil service circulars governing career breaks and maternity leave and didn't find anything.  Don't want to ask HR as I don't want to alert them yet to what I'd like to do.  Any advice very welcome.  thanks. notaclue.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Apr 2005)

Maternity leave is a statutory right while I presume that a career break is a contract of employment issue. Perhaps your contract of employment clarifies some of the issues about what's allowed or not allowed? Maybe your union can help get you this information? Is there a confidential counselling service whereby information such as this can be sought?


----------



## Thirsty (12 Apr 2005)

Yes, you can, is the simple answer.  Take your maternity leave as normal and both lots of parental leave if you want.  Return to work and then request a career break.


----------



## havenotaclue (20 Apr 2005)

thanks for that clubman and kildrought.  Kildrought glad to hear you think this is allowed however I don't want to return to work and reapply for career break I'd like to go straight from one to the other, ie apply for career break while on maternity leave.  Is this possible do you know?


----------



## stobear (20 Apr 2005)

If you dont want to ask HR, then its best to approach your immediate supervisor. You could tell them you want an extended time off with the new baby over and above the 16 weeks(?) for maternity benefit. I dont think you will get a definite answer here. 

My wife took time off over and above her entitlement last year but her employer was very very flexible, she got part time on her return which is working out well for us and his nibs!


----------



## Unregistered (20 Apr 2005)

I think you owe it your employers (who've paid you during your mat leave), to let them know what you plan in the long term.

I think you'll find they've plans themselves which might be affected if you don't come back.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Apr 2005)

While on maternity leave one is treated as if one was working normally as far as I know. While it would be polite to let one's employer know of longer term plans and many individuals might want to so this, there is no onus on a woman on maternity leave to do so just as there is no statutory or contractual onus on anybody in work normally to inform their employer of their plans in advance (other than giving the required notice for taking holidays, career breaks, leaving etc.).


----------



## Unregistered (20 Apr 2005)

No, there isn't an onus to advise but it would be a responsible and considerate thing to do and one for which most managers would be grateful.

I've been on the wrong end of this situation in the past.  I knew in my heart that the person wouldn't come back from extended maternity leave and Personnel section refused to move on getting a replacement until the inevitable communication was rexceived.  

In response to the original question, you are of course perfectly entitled to a career break, but it would probably be in everyone's interests to make the application as soon as you decide it's what you want.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Apr 2005)

Fair enough. My comments were mainly motivated by the assertion that woman in this position "owes it to their employer" to notify them of her long term plans. While some employees may decide to notify them sooner rather than later (within the limits of the applicable statutory or contractual notification perionds) others may not but are no less within their rights.


----------



## Unregistered (22 Apr 2005)

In a civilised society, rights carry responsibilities.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Apr 2005)

The employee's responsibilities are set out in their contract. Anything else is discretionary. Contract law is one of the rocks on which "civilised society" is built.


----------



## Purple (25 Apr 2005)

Clubman,
Nice to see you are still arguing the point of law and putting no onus on the employee to be considerate and think about how their behaviour effects others.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Apr 2005)

Thanks. It's nice to be complimented. Mind you, I'm just giving my personal opinion and others are free to disagree. I presume you meant _"affect"_?


----------



## Purple (25 Apr 2005)

I did indeed mean affect. I stand most humbly corrected.
I can claim but a rudimentary grasp of the English language so any pointers that may in some way improve my ability to articulate myself are, as always, appreciated.


----------



## Unregistered (25 Apr 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Contract law is one of the rocks on which "civilised society" is built.



Yes, but it's not the only rock.  Human decency and consideration for one's fellow man are other rocks.  (Not highlighting someone's spelling mistakes would perhaps fall into this category).

I realise these aspects of the human condition don't sit neatly into the black-and-white world on which many of this community live, but perhaps, from time-to-time, you could indulge those of us live elsewhere.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Apr 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Yes, but it's not the only rock.



Yes - that's why I said _"one of the rocks"_.



> Human decency and consideration for one's fellow man are other rocks. (Not highlighting someone's spelling mistakes would perhaps fall into this category).



My humble apologies. Let's just hope that civilisation as we know it can survive my indecency and inconsideration.


----------



## Purple (27 Apr 2005)

Clubman, While I appreciate the many occasions when you have answered my questions and the help I have gleaned from reading replies that you have posted to other people questions I do find that you can nit pick and be a tad pedantic on occasions. Please make more allowances for the rest of us. If in fact you have a particularly dry sense of humour then I withdraw my negative comments as if that is the case you are actually very funny...


----------



## stobear (27 Apr 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> My humble apologies. Let's just hope that civilisation as we know it can survive my indecency and inconsideration.



I don't think civilisation will survive with this level of indeceny and inconsideration....tut tut......we are all doomed!


----------



## ajapale (28 Apr 2005)

This thread has wandered off course and Im closing it now.
ajapale


----------

